# Autism Schools in Singapore...



## kallu_chakri (Nov 12, 2013)

Hi All,

Good Day...!

Please let me know if there are any good Autism Schools in Singapore for a 3 year old child. 

Secondly, I heard the Autism schools are very expensive, is it true?

What would be the fee structure.

Thanks,
Kaussa


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

You should contact the Singapore Autism Association to get answers: http://www.autismlinks.org.sg/
In general, the facilities for disabled people are worse in Singapore than in other developed countries. I don't know about the costs.


----------



## ladyoscar (May 1, 2015)

Not sure about autism, but Dover Court has an excellent program for special education. You should check it out.


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

For a 3 year, i guess it's too early to judge.
But there are some special school. One of them I remember somewhere near river valey.

Google is your best friend


----------



## Namrata615 (May 3, 2015)

*Autism Schools in Singapore*

Hi ,
I searched in google and found few schools and programmes for 3 years and above children.There are few other schools but only for children above 6 years.You may contact the following schools or centres for fee structure.

Autism Recovery Network

Address: 458A, Joo Chiat Road, Singapore 427671
Tel: (65) 63488005
Specialty: Autism
Age Group: 2 years +

Autism Solution

Address: Blk 468 North Bridge Road, #02-5079，Singapore 190468
Tel: (65) 94757950
Specialty: Autism
Age Group: N.A.

Autism Association

Address: Blk 381, Clementi Ave 5, #01-398 Singapore 120381
Tel: (65) 6774 6649
Specialty: Autism
Age Group: 3 - 21 years

St. Clare - School for special needs

Address: 270 Upper Bukit Timah Road #01-11/12, Singapore 588211
Tel: (65) 6466 0402
Specialty: Autism Spectrum Disorder, ADHD, ADD, Down Syndrome
Age Group: 2.5 - 24 years

Divinity Especial Needs Intervention Centre

Address: Blk 249, Bishan Street 22, #B1-370, Singapore 570249
Tel: (65) 6459 9552
Specialty: Autism, Learning Disabilities, Global Developmental Delay
Age Group: 18 months - 12 years

Kits4Kids Special School

Address: 63 Ceylon Road, Singapore 429647
Tel: (65) 6345 8812
Specialty: Learning Disabilities Autism Asperger’s Syndrome Down Syndrome Dyslexia ADHD Learning Disabilities
Age Group: Not mentioned

•	Genesis

Address: 9 West coast Road, Singapore 127296
Tel: (65) 6377 1172
Specialty: Multiple Disabilities; Autism
Age Group: 3 - 18 years

Dover Court Preparatory School

Address: 301 Dover Road, (S)139644
Tel: (65) 6775 7664
Specialty:
Age Group: 3 - 17 years

•	Integrated International School

Address: 41 Sunset Way, #02-03 & #02-04 Clementi Arcade, Singapore 597071
Tel: (65) 6235 9602
Specialty: children with learning differences and unique needs
Age Group :Not mentioned

•	St Gerard's International School

Address: 231 Mountbatten Road, Block B, #01-01, Singapore 397999
Tel: (65) 6333 9226
Specialty: Autism, Learning Disabilities, ADHD, Asperger's Syndrome, Down Syndrome, Dyslexia
Age Group: Playgroup, kindergarden, nursery

Kidspace Learning Place

Address: 274 Upper Bukit Timah Road Singapore 588213
Tel: (65) 6762 1967
Specialty: Autism, ADHD, Global Developmental Delay, Speech and Learning Delays, Down Syndrome
Age Group: 2 - 12 years

Excelerate V2 Programme

Address: 19 Tanglin Road, #05-29/31 & #05-10/11 Tanglin Shopping Centre, Singapore 247909
Tel: (65) 6235 0037
Specialty: Speech & Language Delays and Disorders, GDD, Autism Spectrum Disorders
Age Group: 18 months - 12 years

The Early Intervention Centre

18 Ah Hood Road Hiap Hoe Building #06-52/54 Singapore 329983 
Tel: (65) 6352 8608
Specialty: Specialty: Individualized and intensive early childhood special education programmes for children with special needs.


----------

